
Show HN: Prdc – Hack Product Hunt by getting weekly reviews to top PH hunts - kaiobyte
https://www.producthunt.com/upcoming/prdc
======
kaiobyte
prdc ain't a Product Hunt parody account, it's a newsletter that'll make you
check your email more! prdc is a weekly email blast that reviews top PH hunts,
products and apps.

Drop your email in our PH upcoming page, help build a community and be one of
the first to hack through Product Hunt and receive weekly email blasts full of
features, reviews and curated crowdsourced opinions!

